# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الاربعاء 19 / 2 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباااح الخير


حالة الطقس لليوم ..


 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الأربعاء 19/02/1431  الموافق  03/02/2010


إنخفاض في درجات الحرارة على شمال وغرب المملكة  ونشاط في الرياح السطحية مثيرةً للأتربة تحد من مدى الرؤية الأفقية على مناطق شرق  ووسط وأجزاء من غرب وشمال المملكة مع تواجد تشكيلات من السحب على مناطق شمال شرق  وشرق ووسط المملكة . وتتكون السحب الركامية في فترة مابعد الظهيرة على مرتفعات عسير  وجازان .


 البحر الأحمر :


الرياح السطحية: غربية إلى شمالية غربية بسرعة 15 – 40  كم/ساعة وجنوبية إلى جنوبية شرقية تصل سرعتها إلى 45 كم/ساعة على الجزء الجنوبي  .
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف تصل إلى مترين على  الجزء الجنوبي . 
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج ، مائج على الجزء  الجنوبي .

 الخليج العربي :
 

 الرياح السطحية: أغلبها جنوبية شرقية بسرعة 15- 38 كم/ساعة  تصل سرعتها إلى أكثر من 48 كم/ساعة في فترة الظهيرة . 
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف . 
حالـة البحر: متوسط الموج إلى مائج .


 طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 6 و 57 دقيقه صباحا ً:


درجة الحراره / 17 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه /  87 %

سرعة الرياح /2  كم / ساعه 

اتجاه الرياح / جنوبيه شرقيه

الرؤيه / 8 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الجش .. تعرض شابان للضرب والسلب

تعرض شابان من بلدة الجش للسلب والضرب بآلة حاده من قبل أشخاص مجهولون 

يستقلون دراجات ناريه ، الجدير بالذكر ان بلدة الجش شهدت على مدى شهرين أكثر من حالة سلب وضرب من قبل عابثين مجهولين من عصابات الدراجات الناريه

وقد ناقش مجلس البلده قبل قرابة الاسبوع سبل التصدي للظواهر السلبيه ومن ضمنها سلسلة حوادث السلب هذه واللتي باتت بإزدياد في محاوله لوضع حد لها

تمت صياغة الخبر بقلمي .. شمعه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

متفوق يطالب ببناء مسرح في صفوى





حصل الطالب بسام محسن الزاير من الصف الأول الثانوي بمدرسة صفوى  الثانوية بصفوى على جائزة التميز والتفوق وقد كرمه سعادة مدير عام التربية والتعليم  بالمنطقة الشرقية الدكتور عبدالرحمن إبراهيم المديرس في مكتبه .
وقال الطالب  بسام : إنني أشعر بالفخر والاعتزاز بأن أكرم من قبل أعلى الهرم في تربية وتعليم  الشرقية وتعهد الطالب بتكملة مشواره في التفوق والتميز . وأكد أن تكريم مدير عام  التربية والتعليم له يعتبر جرعة معنوية لبلوغ أعلى المراتب في العلم والمعرفة  والتفوق كما تمنى الطالب بأن يكمل مشواره ليكون طبيباً خادماً لوطنه .
وطالب  الطالب بسام الزاير من مدير التربية و التعليم إنشاء مسرح طلابي مدرسي في مدرستهم  والتي تخلو من ذلك والذي وعد خيراً من قبل المدير العام للتعليم والجدير بالذكر أن  المدرسة تم بناؤها حديثاً وقد دشن التعليم فيها في هذا الفصل الدراسي من هذا العام  .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

49 متبرعا بحملة «تقنية» القطيف 






بلغ عدد المتبرعين بالدم في الحملة التي نظمتها الكلية التقنية  بمحافظة القطيف صباح أمس 49 متبرعا بينهم عميد الكلية أحمد الثنيان. وافتتح الثنيان  الحملة التي رفض تبرع 2طلاب لأسباب صحية نظمتها الكلية ممثلة بإدارة شؤون المتدربين  بالتعاون مع مستشفى القطيف المركزي,وشارك في الحملة منسوبو ومتدربو الكلية حيث فاق  العدد توقعات الفريق الطبي المكون من 6 أشخاص الذي تولى المهمة بكل عناية واهتمام  وتستمر الحملة التي جهز لها 5 أسرة لمدة يومين.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طفح البيارات ظاهرة يومية

«مروج» تاروت غارقة بالظلام ومخلفات البناء تحاصر منازلها





طالب أهالي حي المروج بتركيا الصناعية في جزيرة تاروت الجهات  المختصة بالالتفات الى مشاكلهم التي يواجهونها منذ فترة والعمل على حلها منوهين الى  ان أبرز ما يواجهونه من مشكلات بالحيشح الإنارة والمجاري وتراكم الأنقاض والمخلفات  وسط الحي.
وقال أكرم جميل الحجاج الحي يفتقر للإنارة منوها الى مطالبة القاطنين  مرارا بإنارة شوارع الحي دون جدوى .
ولفت الى ان إفتقار شوارع الحي للإنارة شجعت  ضعاف نفوس الى التعدي على أملاك الغير وسرقتها وتعرض منزله للسرقة مرتين .
ولفت  خال الدعبل الى إفتقار منازل الحي للصرف الصحي منوها الى طفح مياه الصرف بشوارع  الحي وانبعاث الروائح الكريهة وتكاثرالحشرات التي وجدت بشوارع بيئة مناسبة لتكاثرها  ناهيك عن شفط البيارات بالوايتات والصعوبات الناجمة عن ذلك .
وأهاب بالمسؤولين  بزيارة الحي والإطلاع على مشاكله عن كثب.
واستهجن فاضل المختار غياب الرقابة على  المقاولين الذين حولوا الحي الى مكب لأنقاض مخلفات البناء والمشاريع المختلفة منوها  الى تراكم اكوام المخلفات على جوانب الشوارع خاصة في الجهات الشمالية من التركية  وطالب بلدية القطيف باتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لحل المشكلة وردع المخالفين .
وأكد  المواطن سعيد عبدالحميد الحجاج تفاقم وضع الحي لانتشار أعداد كبيرة من العمالة التي  تقوم برمي المخلفات والأنقاض بشوارع الحي منوها الى تلوث بيئة الحي.
ويشير سراج  الحوري الى منع الأطفال من مغادرة المنازل خوفا عليهم من الأمراض التي قد يتعرضون  لها بسبب برك مياه الصرف الصحي المنتشرة في شوارع الحي. لافتا إلى ان معاناة  الأهالي مستمرة منذ أكثر من 25 عاماً دون حلها .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لا تتجاوز 1300 ريال

موظفو الأمن بمستشفى صفوى رواتبهم متدنية ومحرومون من التأمين الصحي  والإجازات





شكا عدد من موظفي الأمن العاملين بمستشفى صفوى العام من تدني  رواتبهم والتي لا تتجاوز 1300 ريال رغم أنهم أمضوا سنوات طوال في العمل منوهين إلى  ان زملاءهم في مستشفيات أخرى تصل رواتبهم الى ما يزيد عن 200 ريال.
ويقول  عبدالله سعيد آل إسعيد: أعمل بالوظيفة منذ عام 1418هـ وراتبي ما زال متدنيا ولم  أحصل على زيادة إلا مرة واحدة طيلة مدة خدمتي منوها الى ان راتبه يقارب 1300 ريال  وهو بالكاد يغطي احتياجاته الأساسية.
ولفت رستم أحمد العوامي الذي باشر العمل  بتاريخ 1423هـ إلى تدني راتبه رغم صعوبة العمل منوها الى الزامهم من قبل الجهة  المشغلة بشراء الزي الرسمي للعمل على حسابهم ورفض الشركة توفير الزي الذي تزيد  كلفته عن 400 ريال.
وأشار العوامي الى حرمانهم من الإجازات السنوية وإجازات  الأعياد بعكس المؤسسات والشركات الأخرى.
وبين واصل سعيد بوعبدي صعوبات العمل  التي يواجهها وزملاؤه منوها الى ان حارس الأمن بالمستشفى محروم من كافة  الحقوق.
ولفت الى قيامهم بمهام أخرى بالإضافة الى مهام أعمالهم مثل إنزال المرضى  من السيارات وتوصيلهم الى الأقسام المختلفة كون غالبية طاقم التمريض  نسائي.
واستهجن علي أحمد آل مبارك عدم منحهم زيادات على رواتبهم أسوة بالآخرين  العاملين بمستشفيات أخرى منوها الى مطالباتهم بمنحهم زيادات دون جدوى.وطالب بزيادة  الرواتب ومنحهم تأمين صحي واحتساب العمل خلال الأعياد بدل إضافي ومنحهم إجازات  سنوية أسوة بالشركات والمؤسسات الأخرى وحسب قانون العمل والعمال في الدولة.


الله يعينهم بصراحه 1300 ريال شتسوي في ظل هالغلاء المعيشي
يا انو الدولة تفرض على الشركات زيادة الرواتب أو انها تفرض على التجار تسعيرات معينه للسلع

----------


## شمعه تحترق

3503 حالات ولادة في مستشفى القطيف المركزي





أظهر تقرير صادر عن مستشفى القطيف المركزي إجمالي المنومين  والمراجعين للعيادات والإسعاف وحالات الولادة والتنويم والعمليات في المستشفى  والإسعاف خلال العام المنصرم . 
وأوضح مدير المستشفى الدكتور كامل حسين العباد  أن إجمالي المراجعين للمستشفى، والذي يشمل العيادات والإسعاف والعلاج الطبيعي بلغ  462747مراجعا، وشهد ربيع الثاني أكبر عدد من المراجعين 44690مراجعا في حين شهد ذو  الحجة العدد الأقل 28192 مراجعا . و بين أن عدد مراجعي العيادات الخارجية 180066  مراجعا والإسعاف بلغ 190976 مراجعا . ولفت إلى ان عيادة الأسنان استقبلت  27329مراجعا وعدد المنومين في المستشفى كان 19568 مريضا، وعدد حالات الخروج من  المستشفى 19582 . وقال دكتور العباد إن عدد العمليات الجراحية 3909 عملية وعمليات  المناظير 319 حالة، والعمليات التي تمت بقسم الإسعاف بلغت 1107 عملية .
وأكد  مدير المستشفى أن عدد حالات الولادة بلغت 3503 حالة ولادة وكان شهر شعبان أكثر  الشهور ولادة للنساء حيث بلغ العدد 332 حالة، وأقلها في ربيع الأول وبلغت 233 حالة  ولادة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

12مليون ريال لمشروع معهد التدريب والتأهيل بخيرية أم الحمام



نموذج هندسي للمشروع 





باشرت جمعية أم الحمام الخيرية بمحافظة القطيف بإنشاء مشروع معهد  عال للتدريب والتأهيل بكلفة 12 مليون ريال. وقال رئيس مجلس إدارة الجمعية ماجدالعبد  العال إن مدة المشروع 36 شهرا, منوها الى إعداد المخططات المطلوبة وجس للتربة  واستلام ترخيص البناء من قبل بلدية المحافظة .
وأشار إلى أن المشروع جاء بعد  توجيه من مجلس الوزراء وبتأييد من قبل وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية وموافقة صاحب السمو  الملكي الأمير متعب بن عبدالعزيز ال سعود وزير الشؤون البلدية والقروية على منح  جمعية ام الحمام الخيرية قطعة الارض رقم (28/422/3ج) بمساحة (2500م2) الواقعة قرب  صالة الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز ال سعود الوطنية .
وبين أن المشروع يتكون من  ثلاثة ادوار وقبو وتضم مكتبا للاستقبال ومكاتب للادارة والمشرفين والمدرسين وبوفيه  للطلاب وآخر للمدرسين وقاعة محاضرات ومكتبة ومرسما ومصلى ودورات مياه ومستودعات,  بالإضافة إلى فصول للتدريس ومعملين كبيرين ومثلها للطالبات.
وبين أن الهدف هو  تدريب وتأهيل الأيتام والفقراء والمستحقين للمساعدة من الجنسين مجانا والمساهمة في  التنمية الوطنية من خلال تدريب وتأهيل المواطنين الراغبين "برسوم" بالإضافة الى  المساهمة في الحد من البطالة عن طريق تأهيل المتدربين على الوظائف المطلوبة في سوق  العمل المحلي, ومحاربة الفقر وتحسين المستوى المعيشي للأسر عن طريق تدريب الأفراد  المؤهلين منهم للانخراط في الوظائف المطلوبة واعتمادهم على أنفسهم لكسب قوتهم. وعن  شروط الانتفاع من المشروع قال يحق للمؤهلين من أبناء وبنات المستفيدين من خدمات  الجمعية بشكل عام والمستحقين من منطقة خدمة الجمعية والراغبين في التدريب والتأهيل  برسوم.
وعن مصادر تمويل المشروع بين أنه سيتم الاعتماد على دعم المواطنين من  أهالي البلدة والمنطقة , ودعم المؤسسات والشركات الوطنية , ودعم وزارة الشؤون  الاجتماعية كون المشروع من ضمن المشاريع التي تحث الوزارة على إنشائها وذلك لتطوير  خدمات الجمعيات من مجرد تقديم المساعدات المالية إلا توفير الخدمات التي تساعد  الأفراد على الاعتماد على النفس من خلال تنمية مهاراتهم عن طريق برامج التعليم  والتأهيل.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

غيوم الشرقية تنعش «الكشتات» والفحم 



شهدت المنطقة الشرقية على مدى اليومين الماضيين أجواء متقلبة، حيث  غطت السماء سحب غائمة مع هطول أمطار خفيفة على العديد من المحافظات، وتراجعت درجة  الحرارة الكبرى الى 29 للعظمى و 15 للصغرى، وخلت الشوارع من المارة بعد مغرب أمس.  كما شهدت الصحراء وأماكن التخييم إقبالا من محبي التنزه بالبر و "الكشتات" . كما  شهدت أسواق الفحم زيادة في الاسعار والإقبال على نوعيات مختلفة مثل السمر الذي  تراوحت سعرالربطة 20 ريالا. 
وكان خبراء الأرصاد قد حذروا في وقت سابق من هطول  أمطار مصحوبة بغبار على المناطق الشرقية والجنوبية الشرقية مع مرور كتلة هواء بارد  على المنطقة قادمة من أوروبا حيث ستنخفض درجات الحرارة الى مستويات قياسية تقترب من  الصفر .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مراهقون «يدهسون» طالباً فور خروجه من  الاختبار

 
قام مجموعة من المراهقين يقودون سيارة، بدهس طالب عربي، كان بمعيّة والده، ما  تسبب له بإصابات عدة، نقل إثرها إلى مستشفى الملك خالد العام في حفر الباطن. وكان  الطالب خارجاً من الاختبار، حينما حاول مجموعة من الشباب تخويفه، بيد ان زمام  الأمور فلتت منهم، واصطدموا فيه.

وقال الناطق الإعلامي للشؤون الصحيّة فيصل الشمري: «إن قسم الطوارئ والإسعاف في  مستشفى الملك خالد العام استقبل طالباً عربياً، يبلغ من العمر 15 عاماً، تعرض إلى  الدهس، وكانت إصابته عبارة عن كسر في الفخذ، وهو يرقد حالياً، قيد الملاحظة الطبية  في المستشفى».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أخطاء إملائية في أسئلة «جيولوجيا» الثاني الثانوي بالمبرز


 


فوجئ طلاب مدرسة المبرز الثانوية في الأحساء بوقوع أخطاء إملائية  ولغوية في أسئلة اختبار مادة "الجيولوجيا" الصادرة من إدارة التربية والتعليم للصف  الثاني الثانوي القسم العلمي، وسببت تلك الأخطاء فوضى وارتباكا بين الطلاب نظراً  لتسببها فى تغيير معنى الأسئلة، وأبدوا انزعاجهم من الأخطاء بعد خروجهم من قاعة  الاختبارات، وأكد عدد منهم أن قائمة الأخطاء تضمنت زيادة كلمة "عندما" بدلا من  الفراغ فى الفقرة الثانية من السؤال، فيما أدى خطأ فى الفقرة "ب" الى تغيير كلمة  "تحوله" الى "تحلوه "، بينما أضيفت كلمة "بمقدار" بالزيادة الى الفقرة " ج " من  السؤال الثالث، واشار عدد من أولياء الأمور الى مخاوفهم من تأثير الأخطاء على نتائج  ابنائهم رغم حاجتهم الماسة للدرجات بعد تطبيق نظام المعدل التراكمي.

والله فشله  :noworry:  اخطاء املائيه ومن وزارة التعليم خخ قووويه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وظائف «أكاديمية» للرجال والنساء بجامعة الدمام


أعلنت جامعة الدمام عن توافر عدد من الوظائف الشاغرة لكليات  الجامعة ومختلف كليات البنات بالمحافظات التابعة لها بكل من النعيرية وحفر الباطن  والخفجي والجبيل بمسمى "أستاذ – أستاذ مشارك – أستاذ مساعد – محاضر"في تخصصات "الطب  ، وطب الأسنان ، التمريض ، التصميم الداخلي ، العلوم الطبية التطبيقية ، الحاسب  الآلي ، اللغة الإنجليزية" والتخصصات العلمية "رياضيات ، فيزياء ، كيمياء ، أحياء"  . 
واوضح وكيل الجامعة الدكتور سعيد آل عمر أن ذلك يأتي في إطار اهتمام القيادة  الرشيدة أيدها الله بالتعليم العالي والذي ينعكس أثره على التنمية الشاملة للبلاد  وأشار الدكتور آل عمر الى أن الجامعة اشترطت للتعيين على وظائف أعضاء هيئة التدريس  "الأساتذة – والأساتذة المشاركين – والأساتذة المساعدين"الحصول على هذا اللقب بعد  الدكتوراة ، أما المحاضر فيشترط له الحصول على الماجستير في التخصص الموضح  أعلاه.
ودعا وكيل جامعة الدمام الراغبين في شغل الوظائف من المواطنين والمواطنات  والذين تتوافر لديهم شروط شغلها الى التقدم لإدارة شؤون أعضاء هيئة التدريس  والموظفين بمقر الجامعة بالدمام خلال الـ 15 يوما المقبلة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سائقو المركبات يعمدون لـ«الفرعية» لمجانيتها
 شوارع الدمام الرئيسية تستعد لتشغيل مواقف الأجرة والفرعية تزدحم  بالمركبات
 مواقف مركبات متعددة الأدوار ضرورية لفك الازدحامات


 


خلت مواقف السيارات بالمنطقة المركزية في سوق الدمام من المركبات  بشكل لم يحدث منذ سنوات طوال وباتت المواقف جاهزة لاستقبال مركبات مرتادي المحلات  التجارية بيسر وسهولة بعيدا عن الازدحامات والفوضى المرورية . والمواقف التي كانت  في السابق تشهد ازدحامات ووقوف عشوائي لعشرات المركبات بشكل مخالف أصبحت اليوم  خالية من المركبات بعد قيام موظفي الشركة المشغلة للمواقف مسبقة الدفع بالتواجد  بالمواقف وتوجيه مخالفات تنبيهية تمهيدا لتشغيل المواقف خلال الفترة القادمة . ورغم  توافر المواقف في الأماكن التي يتواجد بها موظفو الشركة المشغلة للمواقف الطويلة  والذين يقومون بالتشغيل التجريبي لها وتوعية مرتاديها وتوزيع المنشورات وشرح كيفية  استخدامها إضافة إلى إعطاء المخالفات التنبيهية ، 
إلا أن غالبية سائقي المركبات  تجنبوا مواقف مسبقة الدفع وفضلوا عليها المواقف في الشوارع الفرعية والضيقة تجنبا  للمخالفات التنبيهية لاعتقاد العديد منهم بأنها مخالفات موجبة الدفع .ورصدت "اليوم"  عشرات المركبات التي تجنب سائقوها المواقف المخصصة لها وفضلوا مواقف بشوارع  فرعية
مما حول تلك الشوارع إلى مناطق مزدحمة ومغلقة بأوقات كثيرة لصعوبة مرور  أكثر من مركبة بآن واحد. وطالب مواطنون أن تبادر أمانة الشرقية والمرور بمراقبة  الشوارع الفرعية الضيقة ومنع الاصطفاف على جوانبها وتوعية السائقين بسبل استخدام  المواقف المسبقة الدفع والتي أنشئت لراحتهم . ونوه مواطنون إلى أن لجوء سائقين بركن  مركباتهم بشوارع فرعية يبعد عنهم شبح المخالفات وتوفير ريال أو اثنين بدل استخدام  المواقف مسبقة الدفع . وبرر مواطن ركن مركبته على جانب شارع فرعي بأنه يعمل بمؤسسة  ووقوف مركبته يستغرق 8 ساعات مما يعني ان استخدامه للمواقف المسبقة الدفع سيكلفه  مبالغ كثيرة بشكل يومي منوها ان مركبته تعود ملكيتها للمؤسسة التي يعمل بها. وهي من  النوع القديم ولا يهتم بسلامتها او حدوث خدوش لها .
وطالب مواطن أمانة المنطقة  الشرقية بوضع خطة بالتعاون مع الجهات ذات العلاقة لمنع تكدس المركبات في الطرقات  والأزقة الضيقة منوها بأن إدارة المرور لديها علم بعدد المركبات المسجلة والأمانة  تعلم عدد المواقف المتوافرة لديها فما المانع من التنسيق ووضع حلول على المدى  القريب والمتوسط لحل هذه المشكلة وإنشاء مواقف متعددة الطوابق بالاستفادة من مساحات  تم تأجيرها لشركات في المنطقة المركزية في السوق يمكن استغلالها لبناء المواقف ذات  الطوابق المتعددة . من جانبه قال المدير الإقليمي في شركة " موقف " المشغلة للمواقف  الطويلة في المنطقة الشرقية حافظ الزبير: إن خدمة المواقف الطولية مدفوعة الاجر في  الدمام لم يتم تدشينها حتى الآن وإن هناك مشاورات مع الامانة لموعد التشغيل الفعلي  قريباً ، منوهاً الى ان ما يقوم به موظفو الشركة هو توعية الناس بالخدمة وشرح كيفية  استخدامها اضافة الى اعطاء المخالفات التنبيهية للسائقين ، واضاف الزبير انه لوحظ  خلو المواقف من مركبات مرتادي السوق والمناطق المركزية بعد الحملة المكثفة للشركة  وقل الازدحام بشكل كبير معتبرا ذلك مؤشرا جيدا للفائدة المرجوة من الخدمة والهدف من  انشائها ، وأشار الى ان الشركة مسؤوليتها فقط في مناطق معينة ومحدودة وهي الشوارع  المتعاقدة عليها مع الامانة ولا علاقة لنا بالشوارع الفرعية التي يكثر فيها  الازدحام وركن المركبات بشكل عشوائي . 



قال ايش  للقضاء على الازدحام  :noworry: 
يااربي حتى الشوارع سووها مشاريع كسب لهم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إصابة 4أشقاء في حادث على طريق أبوحدرية الخفجي 



أصيب أربعة أشخاص من عائلة واحدة،كانت إصابة أحدهم خطرة إثر  اصطدام سيارتهم بأخرى على طريق أبو حدرية باتجاه الخفجي أمس. وتعود تفاصيل الحادث  إلى أن محاولة سيارة لتخطي تقاطع الفارس من قبل إحدى المتصادمين مما تسببت في وقوع  الحادث مما أدى إلى احتجاز العائلة داخل السيارة التي تضررت بشكل كبير أدى لإصابة  طفل بإصابات خطرة، و3 من أفراد العائلة بإصابات متوسطة، وعدم إصابة سائق السيارة  الأخرى ورفيقه وفق تصريحات مدير إدارة المرور بمحافظة القطيف العقيد متعب بن قويد  وتم نقلهم لمستشفى القطيف للعلاج عبر الهلال الأحمر.
من جانبها شاركت فرقة من  الدفاع المدني في الحادث حيث عملت على فك و تخليص المصابين من السيارة التي حاصرتهم  باستخدام المعدات الخاصة . 
أجزاء السيارة التفت حولهم من قوة الاصطدام

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي المدينه .. 

دورية أمنية تدهس مبتعثاً بالمدينة


تسببت سيارة تابعة للدوريات الأمنية بوفاة شاب - 18 عاماً - بعد  أن تعرض لحادث دهس من قبل الدورية في حي الخالدية بالمدينة المنورة عندما كان يقطع  الطريق للوصول الى الشارع الآخر وبعد نقله بواسطة الهلال الأحمر الى مستشفى الأنصار  توفي الشاب متأثرا من جراء الحادث فيما استوقف قائد الدورية المتسبب في الحادث في  توقيف المرور لاستكمال إجراءات التحقيق. وأوضح مدير إدارة المرور العميد سراج كمالا  ان قائد الدورية تم إيقافه بسبب ارتكابه حادث الدهس وسيعامل معاملة المواطن في  التحقيق. يذكر أن الشاب كان عائدا من رحلة ابتعاث ليقضي أيام إجازته مع عائلته  ويعود لمواصلة تعليمه خارج السعودية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ضبــط أفـريقــي حــاول التسـلل إلــى العــراق


تمكنت دوريات حرس الحدود البرية بحفر الباطن مساء أمس الأول من  القبض على متسلل من الجنسية الإفريقية في الأربعينات من العمر وبحوزته مبلغ كبير من  المال وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي بحرس حدود المنطقة الشرقية العقيد محمد الغامدي أن  الدوريات رصدت الشخص متجهاً من أراضي المملكة إلى الأراضي العراقية سيراً على  الأقدام وبعد تفتيشه عثر معه على المال فيما أحيل للتحقيق لكشف ملابسات محاولته  التسلل بالإضافة إلى مصدر المال.
وفي رأس تنورة قبضت الدوريات الساحلية مساء أمس  على شاب عشريني يمارس التفحيط وإزعاج المتنزهين بعد أن دخل بسيارته إلى المسطحات  الخضراء على كورنيش رأس تنورة وقد تم تسليمه لإدارة المرور حسب الاختصاص.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«الأمانة » غائبة عن مخاطر «المسك» 

الأرصاد : كارثة جديدة تنتظر جدة بسبب السد الاحترازي



السد الاحترازي


حذر وكيل الهيئة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة سابقا الدكتور أحمد  عاشور من خطورة القرارات الارتجالية التي تتعامل بها أمانة محافظة جدة ووزارة  المياه بما يتعلق بوضع السد الاحترازي وبحيرة المسك، وقال : إن ما يحدث يعتبر جريمة  في حق جدة وسكانها، مشيرا إلى أن خطورة بحيرة المسك والسد الاحترازي أخطر من كارثة  السيول فيما يتعلق بالبنية التحتية أو الأوبئة التي يمكن أن تنتج عن ذلك من خلال  تشبع الأرض بالمياه الجوفية والمستنقعات الجاذبة للحشرات في الأحياء الواقعة شرقي  جدة. 
وقال : السيول انتهت بما نتج عنها من أضرار بشرية ومادية إلا أن أضرار  السد الاحترازي وبحيرة المسك مازالت قائمة وتهدد جدة بكارثة في حالة هطول الأمطار ،  وقال : إن حل هذه المشكلة سهلة وتم تقديمها للأمانة ووزارة المياه التي رفضت ذلك  ولا نعلم الأسباب التي أبقت هذه المشكلة رغم سهولة حلها. وبين أن إبقاء بحيرة الصرف  الصحي إلى الآن رغم وجود حلول سابقة ناتج عن خطأ وفساد كبير ما نتج عنه تشبع المياه  الجوفية للأحياء وحدوث مستنقعات وارتفاع منسوب المياه ما يهدد بانفجار السد  الاحترازي في حالة هطول الأمطار . وقال : إن من الحلول التي تم رفضها من قبل  الأمانة ومن وزارة المياه الاعتراض على رجال الأعمال الذين كانت لديهم الرغبة في  تركيب محطات معالجة للاستفادة من هذه المياه التي تعتبر ثروة في حال تمت الاستفادة  منها إلا أن الأمانة رفضت ذلك رغم ان رجال الأعمال تقدموا بذلك عن طريق الغرفة  التجارية الصناعية. من جانبه قال نائب رئيس المجلس البلدي بجدة المهندس حسن  الزهراني : إن ما حدث من تسرب للمياه كان نوعا من عمليات الإنقاذ وتجنب كارثة ربما  تحدث في حالة انكسار السد الاحترازي. وقال : إن المجلس البلدي اطلع على خطة الأمانة  ولم يعترض على الإجراء الذي قامت به وهو تفريغ المياه من السد تجاه الأحياء وسحب ما  يتم من مستنقعات وهذا الحل مؤقت حتى يتم تشغيل المضخات التي ينتظر وصولها وعملها  خلال الأيام المقبلة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العناية الإلهية تحفظ طفلة من الحيوانات المفترسة 



تم العثور على الطفلة التي فقدها اهلها مساء اول أمس بالقرب من جبال ( السلف ) جنوب  غرب حائل حيث عثر عليها في تمام الساعة الثانية من فجر امس الاثنين وكانت الاسرة  فقدت الطفلة 11عاما عندما كانوا في نزهة برية وفوجئوا بعدم وجود الطفلة وبالبحث  عنها لم يجدوها وقاموا بابلاغ الدفاع المدني وتم تشكيل عدد من الفرق الميدانية من  الدفاع المدنى والشرطة للبحث عن الطفلة وتمت احاطة الموقع والعثور عليها و تم نقلها  لمستشفى الملك خالد وأكد المواطن عبدالمحسن الحميد الذى عثر على الطفلة هو وصديقه  فرحان خالد الشمري وكانا ضمن المواطنين الذين تطوعوا مع الدفاع المدنى والشرطة  للبحث عن الطفلة انه بعد وصولنا إلى تلك المنطقة وجدنا الكثير من المواطنين ورجال  الدفاع المدني يبحثون عنها وبعد أن تأكدنا من مكان ضياعها أخذنا جانبا بعيدا وسلكنا  بعض الطرق الوعرة وأثناء بحثنا وجدنا شبك غنم توقفنا عنده ونزلت من السيارة مع  زميلى و لمحت شيئا خلف ثلاجة خربانة ملقاه باحد الجوانب الصخرية وعندما اقتربت منه  وأضأت الانارة عليه فإذا بي أمام الطفلة المفقودة التي نبحث عنها .. واتصلنا  بالدفاع المدني والشرطة وحضروا إلى المكان و أخذوها إلى المستشفى وقد زرناها  بالمستشفى حتى نطمئن عليها . 
ويقول شهود العيان لقد انقذ الله الطفلة من وعورة  الجبال وظلامها الكاحل فلقد ظلت على قيد الحياة في اماكن يخشى البالغ الذهاب اليها  لكثرة الحيوانات المفترسة . والحشرات السامة وغيرها من الظروف غير الآمنه ليلا  وكذلك التعرجات والشقوق الصخرية التي تمثل خطورة شديدة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

..وتنقذ العناية الالهيه طفلا ابتلع 17 حبة بنادول «حلوى» 



أنقذت العناية الإلهية طفلا في الرابعة من عمره يسكن بمحافظة بقيق  بعد أن تسلل بدون علم ذويه الى مكان الادوية في المنزل مساء أمس وقام بابتلاع 17حبة  لنوعين مختلفين من الحبوب كانت قريبة من متناول يديه، حيث قام بابتلاع تلك الحبوب  ظنا منه أنها قطع حلوى. وكانت الحبات التي ابتلعها عبارة عن 4 حبات بنادول و 13 حبة  فيتامين, واكتشفت الأم ابنها الطفل وهو يتناول تلك الحبوب، وقد أصابه غثيان وآلام  بالبطن حينها سارع ذووه بالذهاب به إلى مستشفى بقيق العام وتم إدخاله مباشرة قسم  الطوارئ وتمت عملية غسيل معدة الطفل من قبل الطاقم الطبي والتمريضي  بالمستشفى.
من جهته أكد مدير مستشفى بقيق العام الواقعة وقال : إن مستشفى بقيق  تلقى حالة لطفل قام بإحضاره ذووه وانه قد تناول 17 حبة لنوعين مختلفين من الحبوب  الطبية وهي 4 حبات بنادول و 13 حبة فيتامين، حيث أجريت له الإسعافات الأولية بشكل  سريع تمثلت في غسيل للمعدة وتم وضعه تحت الملاحظة لعدة ساعات وبعد استقرار حالته  الصحية تم تسليمه لذويه.
وحذر الحارثي الأسر بأهمية متابعة الأطفال وعدم تركهم  بمفردهم في المنزل والحرص على وضع الأدوية أيا كان نوعها بعيدا عن متناول الأطفال  وعدم التهاون بتركها قريبة من متناول الأطفال ولو لدقائق بسيطة وطالب بوضع صيدلية  منزلية لحفظ الأدوية تكون في مكان بعيد عن متناول الأطفال من أجل الحفاظ على  سلامتهم من خطر الأدوية. 



انتبهووووووو ياا امهاات

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لا يحمل هوية وعبرالطريق ببطء شديد 

بـ/ كبري سيهات 4 سيارات تدهس مجهولا على طريق الدمام الجبيل السريع 






لقي شاب ثلاثيني يوم أمس مصرعه على الفور بحادث دهس بطريق الدمام  - الجبيل السريع بكوبري سيهات بعد ان اصطدمت به عدة سيارات على الطريق ذاته بعد  توسط الشاب للطريق .
وترجع تفاصيل الحادث كما يرويها من اصطدم به في آخر المطاف  فوزان اليتيم خلال سيري في مسار الطريق الأوسط ولم تكن السرعة زائدة لأفاجأ بجثة  تطير أمامي لتصطدم سيارتي بها وكان المصدر هو اصطدام سيارة كانت أمامي بالجسم أولاً  لتطير الجثة في الهواء لتلتطم بسيارتي في المقدمة بالطرف الأيمن منها ويسقط جسم  الشاب خلفي مما دعاني لايقاف سيارتي على الفور في الجزء الأيسر من الطريق لمعرفة  الأمر .
ويقول فوزان إن هناك من شهد بأن الشاب خرج إلى وسط الطريق من غير عجلة  من أمره فقد كان بطيئا في مشيته ليستقر في وسط الطريق وتلطمه أكثر من سيارة قبلي ثم  يستقر في الأخير بسيارتي .
علماً بأن هناك سيارتين اضطربا قائداها من الوقوف غير  المنظم للسيارات لتصطدم الاثنتان ببعضهما البعض ليصطدما بالجثة بعدما ارتطمت على  الاسفلت خلفي ووقفا أمامها أيضاً والغريب أن الشاب لا يحمل بطاقة هوية أو شخصية مما  يصعب على رجال الأمن معرفة هوية هذا الشاب . وباشر الحادث على الفور مرور القطيف  وأمن الطرق وسيارة إسعاف لنقل الشاب.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حاولا قتل الأم وهربا ملثمين 

متحرشان يطعنان أبا منعهما من اختطاف ابنيه 






تعرض المواطن محمد بن يوسف والملقب بالحاج (أحمد) والذي يبلغ من  العمر 50 عاماً «متقاعد» من شركة ارامكو السعودية، وهو أحد أبناء بلدة الحليلة  والتي تبعد 12 كيلومترا عن مدينة الهفوف لعملية غدر من قبل شخصين ملثمين، حيث قاما  بطعنه طعنة واحدة في صدره وذلك في منتصف الليل وتحديداً عند الساعة الثانية فجراً،  وتعود تفاصيل القضية عندما نزلت زوجته لتفقد أبنائها لتفاجأ بوجود هذين الشخصين  يحاولان اختطاف ابنيها لتقوم بإخبار زوجها سريعاً الذي أتى إليهما من أجل التعرف  عليهما بنزع اللثام الذي وضعاه على وجهيهما للتعرف عليهما أو الإمساك بأحدهما أو  كليهما وتسليمهما للجهات الأمنية لكن أحدهما سارع بضربه في بطنه بسلاح أبيض "سكين"  ولولا تدخل زوجته التي تدخلت سريعاً ومنعتهما من إكمال جريمتهما، حيث استخدمت العصا  الخشبية دفاعاً عنه مما جعلهما يحاولان طعنها هي الأخرى، لكنهما رأيا المغدور به  سقط أرضاً جراء الطعنة القوية والنزيف الحاد الذي كان عليه ففرا هاربين إلى خارج  المنزل ليستقلا السيارة التي كانت تنتظرهما في الخارج بسائقها.
وذكر شاهد عيان  تواجد وقت الجريمة خارج المنزل أنه شاهد الشخصين الملثمين يركبان سيارة من نوع  كابرس موديل 90 م ولونها رصاصي وفرا هاربين مع الشخص الثالث الذي يقود السيارة،  وقام الشاهد بدوره بتبليغ الجهات الأمنية بالأمر التي باشرت الحادثة في نفس الوقت  ونقل على أثرها الحاج أحمد للمستشفى بسيارة ابنه الخاصة سريعاً، لتجرى له عملية  عاجلة في موقع الطعنة بصدره حيث تأثر بدخول الهواء مما أثر على الكلى حسب إفادة  الأطباء، فيما سيتم نقله إلى مستشفى ارامكو بالظهران بعد استقرار حالته  الصحية.
وبدأت الجهات الأمنية في التحقيق في القضية بأخذ أقوال المجني عليه ظهر  أمس في المستشفى بعد تحسن بسيط في حالته الصحية، كذلك أخذت أقوال ابنه"طارق"، وشاهد  العيان حيث أفادا بما ذكر مسبقاً، في حين جارٍ التعميم والبحث عن الجناة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و سطو مسلح ينقل وافدين إلى المستشفى




تمكن رجال مخفر شرطة الغافة بمحافظة رنية من القبض على 3 شباب  وجار البحث عن 4 آخرين قاموا بالسطو المسلح على عاملي محطة بترول واخذ مبلغ مالي  كبير وأصابوهما بعدة إصابات وفي التفاصيل أن 7 شباب قد هاجموا عاملي محطة بترول  تحتوي على محلات بقالة وبنشر ومقر لبيع الأعلاف في مركز الغافة وأصابوهما في الرأس  باداة حادة لسرقة المبلغ الذي يحتفظان به والذي يتجاوز 7 آلاف ريال وبعدما انهوا  عملية السطو قاموا بالهروب بعد استحواذهم على المبلغ تحت تهديد السلاح وقام احد  العاملين بجوار المحطة بابلاغ الشرطة وحضرت على الفور وقامت بنقل العاملين المصابين  الى مستشفى رنية وباشر مخفر الشرطة وأسفرت عمليات البحث والتحري عن التعرف على احدى  سيارات الشباب وتم إيقافها خلال سيرها مع أحد الطرق والقبض على 3 من الشباب كانوا  بها للتحقيق معهم وقد اعترفوا بجريمتهم ومن كان معهم وجار البحث عن الباقي لتقديمهم  للعدالة والحكم عليهم في قضية السلب والاعتداء .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تحرير شاب من أنابيب صرف عملاقة


حررت فرق إنقاذ تتبع الدفاع المدني في الأحساء شابا محتجزا داخل مقصورة سيارة بعد  اصطدامها مع أنابيب عملاقة وتحطمها على طريق القرى الشمالية، وذكرت التقارير أن  الفتى أصيب بجروح خطيرة استلزمت نقله إلى المستشفى فيما تولت سلطات المرور والأمن  التحرى في أسباب الحادث. وأنحى مواطنون باللائمة على شركات مقاولات صرف صحي تترك  أنابيبها العملاقة لوقت طويل في الشوارع والأماكن العامة. وأبلغ الناطق الإعلامي في  الدفاع المدني المقدم منصور الدوسري أن غرفة العمليات تلقت نداء صباح أمس عن احتجاز  شاب داخل سيارته، وتم تحريره بعد أقل من ربع ساعة من الوصول إلى الموقع.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العثور على جثة امرأة مدفونة بالقرب من أحد  قصور الأفراح بجدة‎



عثر أفراد الدفاع المدني بجدة اليوم على جثة مجهولة الهوية لامرأة في العقد السادس  من عمرها , وقاد انبعاث رائحة الجثة أفراد الدفاع المدني (فرق البحث عن المفقودين  بسيول جدة ) إلى تحديد موقع الجثة المدفونة تحت التراب وذلك بالقرب من أحد قصور  الأفراح بحي الصواعد , وتم استخراجها ونقلها لأحد المستشفيات لتحديد هويتها بواسطة  الحمض النووي dna والذي سيكشف عما إذا كانت لأحد مفقودي كارثة سيول جدة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

"Please Call" تتسبب في شجار طالبتين في غرب الرياض



 
في حادثة تجمع بين الطرافة والغرابة شهدت إحدى كليات- غرب الرياض- التابعة لجامعة  الأميرة نورة اليوم شجاراً بين طالبتين قبل أن تسيطر عليه بعض زميلاتهن اللاتي  استطعن فض العراك الذي لم يسفر عن إصابات.



وكانت إحدى الطالبات وزميلتها قد دخلتا في مشادات بعد انتهاء فترة الاختبار  الأولى على خلفية إرسال إحداهما على الأخرى رسالة "Please Call" قبل أن تغلق هاتفها  الجوال.

 
وحاولت الطالبة التي استقبلت الرسالة مرات عديدة الاتصال على زميلتها ولكن  محاولاتها باءت بالفشل على إثر إغلاق هاتفها الجوال، مما أثار مخاوف زميلتها، وبعد  لقاء الطالبتين في الكلية صباح اليوم حدث نقاش عن أسباب هذه التصرفات تطور إلى  مشادات وعراك على مرأى من زميلاتهما.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

3 يسلبون تركيا وهنديا


حمل ثلاثة  مشبوهين مقيما هنديا في سيارتهم بحجة توصيله إلى وجهته، وبعد مسافة من السير  انحرفوا بالمركبة إلى مكان بعيد وسلبوه مبلغ 25 ألف ريال وأنزلوه ثم هربوا إلى مكان  غير معلوم. استجمع المقيم الهندي قواه وسارع إلى مركز شرطة الملز وقدم بلاغا ضد  الأفارقة الثلاثة. وفي العزيزية تلقت الشرطة بلاغا مماثلا من مقيم تركي أشار فيه  إلى أن ثلاثة شبان سمر أركبوه في سيارتهم وسلبوه مبلغ ألفي ريال. ربطت شرطة العاصمة  بين البلاغين، وأجرت عمليات بحث وتمشيط سريعة أثمرت عن سقوط أحد المشتبهين الثلاثة  وبعرضه على المقيمين التركي والهندي تعرفا عليه. وتواصل الشرطة ملاحقة شركائه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دمّر أكثر من 180 موقعاً دنماركياً وكان حديث الصحافة  العالمية
 وفاة أشهر "هكر" سعودي في حادث مروري

 

توفي قبل أيام أشهر "هكر" سعودي، إثر حادث مروري بمحافظة حفر الباطن،  ويُعرف الهكر الأشهر باسم "علوش الحربي"، واسمه الحقيقي سلطان سليمان الحربي وهو من  أبناء حفر الباطن، ولقي حتفه وهو في طريقه لعمله الذي التحق به مؤخراً بقاعدة الملك  خالد العسكرية بحفر الباطن. 

 وكان الشاب الراحل حديث كثير من المواقع والصحف العالمية في وقت سابق، بعد أن  أسهم في تدمير أكثر من 180 موقعاً دنماركياً إبان الحملة الإعلامية القذرة للإساءة  للرسول الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم , ويذكر بعض المقربين من الحربي أنه قام  بتدمير آخر موقع مسيء قبل وفاته بأيام قليلة.


 "علوش" أو سلطان الحربي، رحل في مقتبل عمره، وهو شاب في أوائل العشرينات،  وتحدث يوسف الحربي وهو أحد أقاربه قائلاً:  "سلطان- رحمه الله- حصل على شهادة الكفاءة المتوسطة ثم توقف عن الدراسة، وبقي  عاطلاً لسنوات، ثم اتجه للتعلم الذاتي لعلوم وتطبيقات الكمبيوتر، وقبل أن يتم السنة  الأولى من شراء أول جهاز كمبيوتر أصبح ماهراً جداً فيما يتعلق ببرامج الحماية  و"الهاكينج"، وطوّر مهاراته بنفسه دون مساعدة من أحد، حتى أصبح من أشهر "الهكرز"  على مستوى العالم وهو لم يتجاوز العشرين بعد، ومما يحسب له- رحمه الله- أنه كان  يستخدم مهارته إلى محاربة المواقع السيئة، وركّز جهوده في الفترة التي سبقت وفاته  في تعقب المواقع التي تسيء لرسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم، نسأل الله أن يجعل ما قام  به في هذا الاتجاه في موازين أعماله".


 وعما إذا كان الراحل قد تلقى أي عرض من الشركات أو الجهات المحلية المختصة  بالكمبيوتر خاصة بعد انتشار اسمه واشتهاره بين مستخدمي الشبكة العنكبوتية، قال  الحربي: "للأسف لم تجد موهبة سلطان أي رعاية أو اهتمام، والدليل أنه بقي عاطلاً  لسنوات ثم التحق بوظيفة "جندي" بقاعدة الملك خالد العسكرية، وهي وظيفة ليس لها  علاقة بميوله واهتماماته وإبداعاته".

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طبيب نفسي يصاب بمرض نفسي

أخضعت الشؤون الصحية في محافظة الطائف أمس الأول طبيبا يعمل في مستشفى الملك فيصل  للصحة النفسية (شهار) للعلاج، بعد أن بدت عليه أعراض اعتلال نفسي أفرز تصرفات شكلت  خطرا على المرضى والمراجعين.
وأكد  الناطق الإعلامي في مديرية الشؤون  الصحية في محافظة الطائف سعيد عبد الله الزهراني أن الطبيب منع من التعامل مع  المرضى والمراجعين، مبينا أن فريقا طبيا يجري فحوصات متواصلة لمعرفة الحالة النفسية  والصحية للطبيب.
وأوضح الزهراني أن إدارة المستشفى رفعت طلبا بإلغاء عقد الطبيب  وتعمل على إصدار تقرير طبي مفصل عن حالته الصحية.
يذكر أن الحالة تعتبر الثالثة  لطبيب يعمل في المستشفى ذاته يتحول من معالج إلى معتل نفسيا. 

 مسكين جننووه  :toung:  الظاهر الجنون معدي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنتحار رجل بسبب الإنترنت 



أقدم البريطاني فيليب هانت على الانتحار بعدما غرق في الديون وسئم  الوحدة بسبب امرأة خادعة واعدها عبر الانترنت. وذكرت صحيفة "ديلي ميل" البريطانية  في نسختها على الانترنت أمس الثلاثاء أن هانت وقع في حب امرأة جميلة عبر موقع  للمواعدة على الانترنت وكان الرجل الذي طلق امرأتين قبل ذلك ويعاني الوحدة قد بحث  عن الحب عبر الانترنت بعد انفصاله عن صديقته ليسلي سميث بعد علاقة استمرت ثلاثة  أعوام. وأقنعته المرأة التي تعرف عليها عبر الانترنت بأنها صغيرة في السن وثرية  للغاية وأنها تحتاج لمساعدته لتحويل 2.9 مليون دولار من نيجيريا إلى بريطانيا  ليتمكنا من بدء حياة جديدة معا ، وهو ما توصل إليه التحقيق أمس .
ولسوء الحظ لم  يكن الأمر سوى خدعة مدبرة كلفت هانت 82 ألف جنيه استرليني ثم حياته. وعثر على هاتفه  المحمول بالقرب من جثته بعد الانتحار وعليه رسالة نصية لم ترسل كتب فيها "أشعر  بالبرد والوحدة والاكتئاب ، أصبحت وحيدا الليلة بدونك . وسأذهب للقاء خالقي".

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضافة مالديهم من أخبار

ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم


طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 8 و النصف صباحا ً :

درجة الحراره / 18 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 87 %

سرعة الرياح / 2 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح / جنوبيه غربيه

الرؤيه / 8 كم

----------


## عنيده

الصراحه اليوم الاخبار بعضها تضحك و الله .. 


عاد و لا الدكتور النفسي اللي اصيب بمرض نفسي ..


الله يستر بس ..


من كثر ما يسمع الحين وين يلقى احد يسمعه ؟؟؟


الصراحه شمووعه من امس و اول امس .. 



انزل رد شطووله و ما يوصل و اعصب و اقووم ..


عاد قلت لا لازم اليوم تردين و اول وحده بعد ..  :hopemy: 


يسلموو . .

----------


## ابو طارق

*لاعرف كيف  يحصل  هذا في السعودية* 

*1300  ريال  راتب  شهري* 

*وكيف يستطيع الانسان ان يعيش  بهذا الراتب* 

*والله  حرام*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سوداني يعيد 5 ملايين درهم دخلت خطأً إلى حسابه المصرفي*

فوجئ موظف في دائرة البلدية والتخطيط في عجمان في الإمارات، هاشم عباس، "سوداني بوجود مبلغ خمسة ملايين و196 ألفاً و881 درهماً في حسابه في أحد البنوك ".
وأشار عباس في تصريح لـ "صحيفة الإمارات اليوم" الى انه"تفاجأ عندما سحبت مبلغ 2500 درهم من راتبي، الذي وصل حسابي للتو، بأن ما تبقى في الحساب تجاوز خمسة ملايين درهم، ولم استوعب مثل هذا الخطأ الذي أقلقني وأضحكني، ولكنني في كل الأحوال كنت أعرف أن ثمة خطأ، وأن هذا المال ليس من حقي"
ولفت عباس إلى أنه راجع البنك الذي أكد له أن ثمة خطأ، ولجأ إلى تجميد الحركات على الحساب، لحين خصم واسترداد المبلغ منه.

----------


## ابو طارق

*الأدوية العشبية ممكن أن تشكل خطراً عل حياة الإنسان*



حذر أطباء من أن الأدوية العشبية ممكن أن تشكل خطراً عل حياة الإنسان لأنها تتداخل مع أدوية يتم وصفها عادة لمرضى القلب، خصوصاً بعدما أوضح علماء من الولايات المتحدة الأميركية أن الأدوية العشبية تخفف من فعالية الدواء أو قد تسبب عوارض جانبية لبعض المرضى، ككبار السن ومرضى يعانون من مشاكل في الكبد والكلى.
وأشار العلماء ايضا ان المرضى لا يقومون بابلاغ اطبائهم اذا كانوا يتناولون أي ادوية عشبية ولا يقوم الاطباء ايضا بسؤالهم.

----------


## ابو طارق

*انتحل شخصية فتاة ليؤدي الامتحان عن حبيبته والنيابة تأمر بحبسه*

تمكنت احدى المراقبات في لجان امتحان نصف العام في كلية التجارة من ضبط احد الاشخاص متنكرا في هيئة فتاة ومنتحلا صفة احدى الطالبات، وقد اشتبهت فيه اثناء الحديث معه اذ شعرت باختلاف صوت واسلوب‏ الطالب المزيف حيث كان يرتدي شعرا مستعارا ويضع الزينة على وجهه ويرتدي ملابس نسائية.
وقد تم استدعاء الحرس الجامعي، وبعد التحقيق معه اعترف بانتحاله صفة احدى الطالبات التي تربطه بها علاقة عاطفية واعترف بانها كانت تنتظره خارج الكلية للاطمئنان على ادائه الامتحان.
وبعد ذلك تم إلقاء القبض على الشخص وعلى الطالبة وقرر عميد الكلية احالة الطالبة الى المجلس التأديبي في الكلية، وتسليم حبيبها الى قسم الشرطة الذي احاله بدوره للنيابة التي امرت بحبسه ووجهت له تهمة انتحال شخصية.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

متحرشان يطعنان أبا منعهما من اختطاف ابنيه 
و سطو مسلح ينقل وافدين إلى المستشفى
3 يسلبون تركيا وهنديا
إلى متى وهذا المسلسل من الرعب لاينتهي بل في زدياد وفي شتى المناطق ..  يارب لطفك 

طبيب نفسي يصاب بمرض نفسي

حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة ان الطبيب النفسي عليه ان يتعالج بين فترة واخرى لأنه تحصل لديه تراكمات من المرضى اللذي يقوم بمعالجتهم .
يعطيكم العافية

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*سوداني يعيد 5 ملايين درهم دخلت خطأً إلى حسابه المصرفي

  رجل امين الله يكثر من أمثاله 
**الأدوية العشبية ممكن أن تشكل خطراً عل حياة الإنسان*

خبر جيد لأنه يوجد اُناس هداهم الله يشترون خلطات اعشاب ممزوجه بالعسل لا يعلمون مصادرها وتخدعم العبارات المكتوبه عليها للقوة ولعلاج الكثير من الأمراض وثبت من المختبرات ان كثيراً منها تسبب فشل كلوي وتكون ملوثه بالبكتيريا .*
**انتحل شخصية فتاة ليؤدي الامتحان عن حبيبته والنيابة تأمر بحبسه*

ههههههههههه يافرحه ما تمت  حلو جابت مصيبه لها ولحبيب القلب  :ouch:  الحين يلومها ولا يلوم نفسه .

*************
الوالد ابو طارق  يعطيك العافيه 

 *

*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الثلاثاء 18 صفر 1431هـ - 02 فبراير 2010م*



*رئيس بلديتها أكد أن القرارات لاتتأثر باللون أو الدين* *مدينة ألمانية تسمح برفع الأذان للصلاة عبر مكبرات الصوت*


****
**
**
***مسلمون داخل مسجد في ألمانيا***

*برلين أ ف ب*
*سمحت مدينة ريندسبرغ الألمانية برفع الآذان للصلاة بمكبرات الصوت رغم احتجاجات قسم من سكانها حسب ما أعلن يوم الثلاثاء 2-2-2010 رئيس 

بلديتها اندرياس بريتنر الذي ينتمي للحزب الاشتراكي الديمقراطي.

وقال رئيس البلدية انه ليس هناك مبررات قانونية لمنع ذلك مؤكدا أنه سمح بتركيب مكبرات صوت تدعو للاذان.**لا يسبب ازعاجا* 
*وكان المشروع الذي دافع عنه المركز الاسلامي الذي يدير المسجد، أثار انتقادات قسم من السكان الذين تذرعوا بالضجة الذي تسببها الدعوة إلى الصلاة خمس مرات في اليوم. وكانت مذكرة بمبادرة من مجموعة تطلق على نفسها مجموعة "لا نداء علنيا للصلاة" جمعت 800 توقيع لمنع الإعلان عن مواعيد الصلاة عبر مكبرات الصوت.

لكن بحسب رئيس البلدية أثبتت دراسة حول الأصوات التي تثير ازعاجا أن قوة صوت رفع الآذان لن تتجاوز مستوى صوت الراديو أو زقزقة عصافير.

وأضاف أن "لون البشرة واختلاف الإصول والأجناس والديانات لا تلعب أي دور في مثل هذه القرارات,. ونحن مرتاحون لذلك"

ومسجد مدينة ريندسبرغ التي يقيم فيها أكثر من 28 ألف نسمة وتقع على بعد 100 كيلو مترا من هامبورغ، هو الأكبر في منطقة شلزفيغ وهولشتاين مع مئذنتين بارتفاع 26 مترا لكل منهما . وتم تدشين هذا المسجد في خريف العام الماضي .*

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يعطيييييكم العااافية جميعاً* 

*على جهوودكم المبذولة ..*

*لا خلا لاو عدم ..*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عنووود ..

هلا وغلا حبيبتي





> الصراحه اليوم الاخبار بعضها تضحك و الله .. 
> 
> 
> عاد و لا الدكتور النفسي اللي اصيب بمرض نفسي ..
> 
> 
> الله يستر بس ..
> 
> 
> من كثر ما يسمع الحين وين يلقى احد يسمعه ؟؟؟



تدوم الضحكه ياارب على وجهك

عااد اللحين بعد جنون هالدكتور  كل طالب طب بيفكر ألف مره قبل لا يتخصص بهالمجال  :toung:  يخاف تصير نهايته مستشفى المجانين

تسلمي لي ياارب وتدوم لي هالطله

مووفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طاارق ..





> *لاعرف كيف  يحصل  هذا في السعودية* 
> 
> *1300  ريال  راتب  شهري* 
> 
> *وكيف يستطيع الانسان ان يعيش  بهذا الراتب* 
> 
> *والله  حرام*



المشكله لما يفكر شاب يحصل على مثل هالراتب في الزواج تواجهه عشرات العقبات وأول عقبه مين ممكن تقبل

بزوج راتبه ضئيل وبدون حسبه مارح يكفي حتى لربع الشهر هذا في حال قبلت انها تعيش مع اهله .






> *سوداني يعيد 5 ملايين درهم دخلت خطأً إلى حسابه المصرفي*



اسأل الله يعطيه خير  .. 

 زمن قل فيه الصامد امام اغراء المال فكيف وهو يلاقيه في حسابه 






> *انتحل شخصية فتاة ليؤدي الامتحان عن حبيبته والنيابة تأمر بحبسه*



 :deh: 



تسلم باباتي عالجهود  يعطيك ألف عافيه ياارب

ويوفقك لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملووكه ..

تسلمي لي حبيبتي 

و تدووم لي هالطله ياارب

يوفقك ربي لكل خير

----------


## فرح

مشكوريييييين مراسلينا 
الاخباار بعضها مضحك والاخر محزن 
يعطيكم العااافيه..شكلي انا حتى موعارفه ارد :;^^:  :inlove: هههههههههه
موفقيييين

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاااس ..

يعافيك حبيبتي

لاخلا ولاعدم من هالطله ياارب

مووفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فرووحه ..

يعافيك حبيبتي ويسلمك





> يعطيكم العااافيه..شكلي انا حتى موعارفه اردهههههههههه



تدري ايش موعارفه تردي  :toung:  لأن حاان وقت النوم ياقلبي  :bleh: 

ما انحرم من هالطله ياارب

مووفقه لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صاحب قانون منع المآذن في سويسرا يشهر إسلامه



اشهر السياسي السويسري دانييل ستريتش إسلامه علما أنه اشتهر لترأسه حملة منع المآذن  في سويسرا مؤخرا، دانيل هو أيضا عضو في حزب الشعب السويسري svp وسياسي معروف اشتهر  عقب إطلاقه حملة لمنع بناء المآذن وإغلاق المساجد في سويسرا بحجة تعارضها مع ثقافة  البلد وديانته ومشاعر شعبه. وجاء إشهار إسلام دانييل وفقا لمصادر عديدة أكدته مثل  موقع الأخبار المفتوحة 

وأثار إعلان إسلام دانييل مؤخرا زوبعة  كبيرة في سويسرا وعلى الساحة السياسية فيها خاصة لمن أيد منع بناء المآذن. تمكن  دانييل من توسيع حملته المعارضة للإسلام في مختلف أنحاء سويسرا ومهد لزيادة شعبيته  بإثارة الكراهية ضد المسلمين والتحريض ضد دينهم.

دفعته أفكاره المعارضة  للإسلام أخيرا للتفكير مليا في كل شيء ومراجعة مواقفه وتفهم الدين الإسلامي مما  قربه من تعاليمه وجعله يخجل مما قام به ليتحول حلمه من محاربة الإسلام إلى بناء  المزيد من المساجد في أوروبا. 

ووفقا للموقع السويسري الذي أورد الخبر  وتجاهلته وسائل الإعلام فإن دانييل استقال من حزب الشعب وتوارى عن الأ،ظار عقب  إشهار إسلامه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في أمريكا.. ثور هائج يدخل سعودي المستشفى



تسبب ثور هائج في ولاية كلورادو الأمريكية في إدخال شاب سعودي ( 29 عاماً )  للمستشفى إثر إصابته بشج في الرأس الأمر الذي أدى إلى تدخل جراحي وعدة غرز قبل  أن يسمح له بالخروج من المستشفى بعد استقرار حالته الصحية.

وكان الشاب  السعودي المقيم في مدينة دنفر بولاية كلورادو، تفاجأ أثناء سيره على قدميه في إحدى  شوارع وسط المدينة مساء أمس الأول بثور هائج قادم نحوه وأثناء محاولته تفادي الثور  اصطدم بجسده ليسقط ويصطدم رأسه برصيف المشاة. وتم نقل الشاب بمساعدة عدد من  المتواجدين إلى المستشفى حيث تم عمل الغرز وإعطائه الأدوية اللازمة، وسمح له بعد  ذلك بالخروج خلال ساعات قليلة بعد استقرار حالته الصحية.

بينما ظل الثور  الهائج يثير الرعب في الشوارع ويتنقل من شارع إلى آخر ويصطدم بالسيارات مربكاً  الحركة المرورية لنحو ساعتين تقريباً حتى تمكن رجال الأمن من إنهاء المطاردة   بتطويق الموقع والقبض عليه بعد تخديره بعدة طلقات نارية.

----------


## نبراس،،،

يسلمووووو خييه على هذه الصفحاات الاخباريه 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يقتل زوجته بسبب وجبة الفطور

قتل شاب مصري يعمل كعامل "دوكو" زوجته بمحافظة الشرقية إثر نشوب مشاجرة بينهما  لتأخرها في إعداد وجبة الإفطار.
وكان مدير أمن الشرقية قد تلقى بلاغا من مفتش  الصحة يفيد قيام عامل دوكو يدعى محمد عباس، البالغ من العمر 33 عاما، بمحاولة  استخراج تصريح دفن لزوجته أمل محمد إبراهيم والتي تبلغ من العمر 28 عاما، "ربة  منزل" يشتبه في وفاتها جنائيا لوجود تجمع دموي في الرأس.
وتبين من التحريات نشوب  مشاجرة بين المجني عليها وزوجها بسبب تأخرها في إعداد طعام الإفطار، قام على إثرها  بضربها في وجهها فسقطت على الأرض لترتطم رأسها في السرير، مما تسبب في إصابتها  بنزيف في المخ ولفظت أنفسها، وقد تم إلقاء القبض على الزوج، لتتولى النيابة العامة  التحقيق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نبرااس ..

يسلم قلبك خيي

وتدووم لنا هالطله يارب

موفق لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

توقعات بالاعلان قريباً عن دمج لقاح انفلونزا الخنازير مع تطعيم الانفلونزا  الموسمية



توقعت مصادر صحية مسئولة  اليوم الأربعاء أن يدمج لقاح فيروس  انفلونزا الخنازير مع التطعيم العادي للانفلونزا الموسمية اعتباراً من العام  الدراسي القادم , على ان يكون التطعيم في بداية الامر اختياري للراغبين في اخذ  اللقاح الذي سيشمل دمج لقاح انفلونزا الخنازير ولقاح الانفلونزا العادية ومن ثم  سيتم اعداد لجان متخصصة لدراسة الزام الراغبين في اداء فريضة الحج بأخذ اللقاح بشكل  طوعي اسوة بتطعيمات الحمى الشوكية .

ومن جهة اخرى اعلنت منظمة الصحة  العالمية أن فيروس “إتش 1 إن 1” لن يصبح بالخطورة البالغة في حال مرور شهر فبراير  “بسلام” ومن دون انتشار للإصابات ووجود وفيات اقل

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لجنة محلية تناشد زوار البقيع الإبتعاد عن مصادر التوتر  الطائفي

ناشدت لجنة تنسيقية محلية الزوار الشيعة المتجهين للمدينة المنورة الإبتعاد عن  ما وصفتها بمصادر التوتر والتشاحن الطائفي أثناء أدائهم مراسم الزيارة الأسبوع  المقبل.
ودعا بيان "لجنة المدينة المنورة" الزوار المتوجهين لزيارة الرسول الأكرم وأئمة  البقيع لتوخي الحذر والإبتعاد عن أي "مصدر توتر" يؤدي للتشاحن الطائفي.
البيان الموقع من منسق اللجنة شكري الشماسي حذر من وجود ما وصفه بـ"المحركات  التي تشغل الساحة اليوم (التي) قد تكون مصدرا لبعض الاحتكاكات" في اشارة على ما  يبدو لتداعيات الاساءة التي وجهها رجل الدين المتشدد محمد العريفي للشعية والامام  السيستاني. 
مشددا في الوقت نفسه على ضرورة حرص الزوار على الإبتعاد عن تلك "المحركات".
وكشف الشماسي عن اتجاه اللجنة لعقد اجتماع تنسيقي نهاية الإسبوع الجاري يضم  المرشدين وأصحاب الحملات للإتفاق على وضع قائمة تنسيقية تقوم على متابعة مشاكل  الزوار.
وبحسب البيان انبثقت لجنة المدينة المنورة لحل مشكلة الزوار وتخفيف التوترات  الطارئة والدعوة الى توحيد الصف الاسلامي والوطني.
 وتصادف نهاية الأسبوع المقبل بداية عطلة منتصف العام الدراسي والتي تشهد عادة  توجه آلاف المواطنين الشيعة لزيارة الرسول الأكرم وأئمة البقيع في المدينة  المنورة..
يشار إلى ان آلاف الزوار السعوديين الشيعة تعرضوا في فبراير 2009 لاعتداءات  دموية واعتقالات من عناصر هيئة الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وعناصر الأمن في  باحات الحرم النبوي الشريف.
وتفجرت الاشتباكات اثر تصوير احد عناصر الهيئة للزائرات الشيعة وتلفظ مسئولي  الهيئة عليهن بالفاظ نابية طعنت في شرفهن وأعراضهن.
ويتهم عناصر "الهيئة" في مقبرة البقيع باستفزاز الزائرين الشيعة عبر منعهم من  حمل كتب الدعاء ووصمهم بالشرك لزيارتهم قبور زوجات النبي الأكرم وأئمة أهل  البيت.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رئيس بلديتها أكد أن القرارات لاتتأثر باللون أو الدين* *مدينة ألمانية تسمح برفع الأذان للصلاة عبر مكبرات الصوت*

*كيف ولا يرتفع الاذان ويرتفع اسم الله جل وعلا ..*
*يأبى الله الا ان يتم نوره ولة كره الكافرون ..*
****
*بس ليش الناس ماعندها الا الاجرام والقتل × ارواح الناس لعبه بين ايديهم*
*متى رح يتتغير الحال ونشوف الامن والامان من جديد ...*
*بس على كل هذه الظروف ونرى الامانه في رجل يرد الحق الى اهله ..*

*الله يعطيكم الف عااافيه ع الاخبار*
*وموفقين يارب ع الجهود الرائعه*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في حادثه غريبة: سيجارة تنفجر في "فم" رجل اندونيسي تفقده سته من اسنانه ...و 15  غرزة

 

انفجرت سيجارة في فم رجل اندونيسي تسببت له في 15 غرزة وفقد سته من اسنانه. إلى ان  شركات التبغ الأندونيسية المسؤوله تكفلت بعلاجه وتحملت النفاقات وان محامي الشركة  اجتمع مع الرجل وعائلته حتى لا تصل القضية للقضاء .
السيد سوسانتو (31 عام) الذي  يعمل كحارس أمن قال انه لم يكن يمضغ أي شيء عندما اضاء كلاس السيجارة ولم يلاحظ  شيئا غريبا من ناحية رائحته ، أو لونه ، أو طعمه.
الطريف في الموضوع أن الضحية قرر الإقلاع عن التدخين بعد هذه الحادثة ...

 :slow: حشى هذي لغم  موسيجاره
وزين يسوي انه يبطل تدخين اخاف المره الجايه يروح نص وجهه  :bigsmile:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذااوي ..

يعافيك حبيبتي ويسلمك





> *بس على كل هذه الظروف ونرى الامانه في رجل يرد الحق الى اهله ..*



لوخليت لخربت ..

تدووم لي هالله ياارب

مووفقه دووم بعون الله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 12 و 11 دقيقه مسائا ً:

درجة الحراره / 22 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه /  82 %

سرعة الرياح / 5 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح / جنوبيه شرقيه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------

